# Cancel a student visa after lodged a partner visa



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone 

Has anyone ever cancel a student visa after lodged a partner visa in Perth office? or anywhere else who have experience like this. 
I lodged my Partner visa last month and i wanted to cancel my student visa so i informed my college to cancel COE already and i don't have to attend class anymore and i went to immi perth office to inform them an officer told me that i need to make an appointment to cancel it and gave me an email of student integrity,my questions are 

1) I've already email them twice but they have not reply me anything yet its been 2 weeks now and i was wondering when do i get a Bridging E?

2) Does student visa cancellation will affect my partner visa assessing?

Thank you


----------



## vrinoz (Oct 13, 2011)

Dear Emily88,

I am experiencing exactly the same situation as you 
My student visa is still effective even it's been more than 35 days after the cancellation of CoE! lol
I just can't wait anymore because I need to work full-time otherwise my life would be sucked out by cafes' and restaurants' jobs.
So I went to the student visa centre (try to find one that's close to you)
and give them a complaint.

This is what they told me to do once I walked in there and told them my situation.

Bring your passport with you and give a complaint. You will be Volunteering to cancel your visa. They will be give an application to apply for BVE. (for me BVE and 1005 to remove work limit)
and your student visa will be cancelled in 5 working days.
Once it's been cancelled, you need to apply for BVE and you can also apply to remove work limit on the same day.

I am going to apply for BVE and remove my work limits this Tuesday.

I will let you know what is going to happen to me ^^;

Hope you understand my explanation.


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Vrinoz
I have read many of your old posted lol

oh are you?, yes i understood exactly of what you've explained it 
i wanted to get BVE as soon as possible and removed work restriction as well 
but the problem is they won't be able to to all of that for me until i have made an appointment by email first but i email them already but they never reply and i can't just walk in like in sydney office just like you ):
so i think what i can do is just wait, Yes i like to hear your updating back soon 
Good luck with that


----------



## vrinoz (Oct 13, 2011)

Emily88 said:


> Hi Vrinoz
> I have read many of your old posted lol
> 
> oh are you?, yes i understood exactly of what you've explained it
> ...


Really? ^^ hope my posts help u more or less lol
Maybe try calling directly to the Complaint department? call them like crazy that's what I've done until they told me to contact them in-person lol
Try calling Complaint department and student visa centre as they nevery replied my email as well 

Best of Luck


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes haha
Everytime i called them its always directed to Sydney or Melbourne office mostly,
looks like there is no enquiry phone pick up section in Perth office i think perth office is difference from other state thats why they giving many difference info, 
and when they pick up the phone they always told me that there is no appointment needed but when i went to immi i got turn up twice first partner visa lodged second student visa cancellation ): oh well i will wait for a little more time and will do like you're advice Thank you and Good luck


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Vrinoz 
Have you cancel your student visa today yet?
An immi officer rang me yesterday to go to immi office on 27 to cancel it tho.


----------



## vrinoz (Oct 13, 2011)

I went to the visa compliant section today as they told me to come in.

Guess what.... they haven't done anything to my compliant! lol
It's like nothing has happened! and I have to start all over again!
So I showed the document of my compliant from last week then they shut up.

From my experience, don't expect them to be so professional.
They are just working there, reading our information from their screen and don't even communicate to each other until we really fight for it.

The guy who was taking my case (poor him haha) had to call to so many staff to get my case done.


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

ohh they dont ): thats not good 
So Have they granted you BVE yet? and Did you also lodged your remove work limit app at the same time?


----------



## vrinoz (Oct 13, 2011)

Emily88 said:


> ohh they dont ): thats not good
> So Have they granted you BVE yet? and Did you also lodged your remove work limit app at the same time?


I just got BVE yesterday and I forgot to bring receipts and my bf's bank account with me > stupid me!

Now my work rights is even worst than a student visa lol
I got '8101: No Works'  I'm going there again with everything on Monday... exhausted...

Great that they called u! Mine was like 'I'm not existed'!


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

haha well its good that everything went well for you even tho u haven't got a work permit but am sure you definitely get that as well, yeah they called me i was surprise it i thought they called me about my Partner visa lol haha  so yea i'm going to see them on 27 this month hope everything will be fine like you , and catch up with you again soon when your visa is granted lol


----------



## vrinoz (Oct 13, 2011)

Best of luck Emily88!
Is it for an interview??


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you Vrinoz
I think should be same as your


----------



## milen (Apr 18, 2012)

vrinoz said:


> I just got BVE yesterday and I forgot to bring receipts and my bf's bank account with me > stupid me!
> 
> Now my work rights is even worst than a student visa lol
> I got '8101: No Works'  I'm going there again with everything on Monday... exhausted...
> ...


Hi Vrinoz,

I am in the same situation as well, but I lodged my application on 06/06 and they told me to hold on with my cancellation for 2 weeks, as they checked my docs and was pretty much complete, also put a post it on it with the information "DECISION READY".

So I haven't cancelled anything yet, but I will have to do it voluntarily by next week if anything happen, as my COE was cancelled in may and I don't want to damage my records having a visa cancelled by them... better if we do it.

So once you apply for your work permission, could you pls let me know how you go with that? I am really interested to get to know the outcome.

Thank you and all THE BEST LUCK for ALL OF US!


----------



## blitzu (May 3, 2011)

Hi All,

I think you have this solved, My Wife and i are about to go through the a similar thing. ( our 820 is now at the 10.5 month mark )

anyway i found some really good information here that steps out the process for voluntary Cacellation of a student visa just incase anyone else is searching for it.

https://immigrationptyltd.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/voluntary-cancellation-of-a-student-visa/


----------



## vrinoz (Oct 13, 2011)

Yay They removed my work limit this morning! (just 1 hour ago lol)
I've been checking VEVO morning and night everyday since Monday that I lodged form 1005.

Job hunting here I come!


----------



## milen (Apr 18, 2012)

vrinoz said:


> Yay They removed my work limit this morning! (just 1 hour ago lol)
> I've been checking VEVO morning and night everyday since Monday that I lodged form 1005.
> 
> Job hunting here I come!


Hi Vrinoz, CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I am still holding the student visa and I will wait till the end of this month if nothing happens, I will definitely cancel my Student Visa and proceed with this form 1005.

Could you pls let me know which bridging visa are you holding now? And would mind to share with us what did you write on your application (1005) to ask for permission to work? I mean what did you prove?

Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

vrinoz said:


> Yay They removed my work limit this morning! (just 1 hour ago lol)
> I've been checking VEVO morning and night everyday since Monday that I lodged form 1005.
> 
> Job hunting here I come!


Congratulations Vrinoz 
I cant wait for mine one to be done on next Wednesday lol


----------

